# Quick CG



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

Quick CG on photoshop...


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hope that isn't your bettas real home...:???: hah JK Great Job!!:yourock:


----------



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

I almost put a disclaimer on it, lol. Just for simplicity's sake


----------

